# Writing with an FP



## LouisQC (Oct 11, 2007)

I only made two so far, one for me and the other I decided not to sell because it is in upgrade gold...

Now, I don't have any problem writing with it. Did I have the right way from the get go. I don't find writing with an FP very different. Anyone has tips, links, whatnot has to what you all refer to different writing style?

This is my daily writer:


----------



## Scott (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Louis!

If the ink is flowing for you, you muct be one of those lucky people who's writing style is suitable for fountain pen use.  When I started using fountain pens, I found that I held the pen too upright.  Most who use ball point pens hold the pen more upright and press down harder onto the paper.  I had to conciously lay the pen over at more of an angle, and lighten up the pressure.  I am still learning to use less pressure.  Fortunately I have some pens that perform with only light pressure, nice juicy writers that start up without hesitation.

I will bet that as you use your fountain pen more that your writing style will adjust a little more, but you are one who is lucky that there wasn't much to change when switching to a fountain pen.  Keep writing, and you'll see what I mean.

Scott.

PS - the picture didn't come up for me.  I'd love to see your pen!  SG


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Scott,

That is pretty much the same experience I had.  Oh and I used to think the heavier the pen the better....but after reading a few things and understanding the way a FP works I now know that most like it light in the hand......any one for some HEAVY FP"S   LOL[:0]


----------



## LouisQC (Oct 11, 2007)

Scott, I uploaded a few more pens and my fountain pen in my album.


Jim, sure, send them this way


----------

